# rc-update - Befehl unbekannt -- ?

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern eine merkwürdige Erfahrung gemacht.

In einer schon länger bestehenden Installation von gentoo, die ich nur für die Bildung von binpkgs nutze,

wollte ich einen Schritt weitergehen und das System nutzen mit user usw.

Dazu habe ich in einer chroot-Umgebung grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg durchgeführt und das Ergebnis

in die grub.cfg von ArchLinux eingetragen (ArchLinux ist mein Basis-System mit BootLoader - UEFI).

Dann habe ich das System booten können, landete auf tty, habe mich als root eingeloggt und wollte nun

alles, was im WIKI steht, nachholen,

zB rc-update add dbus boot

rc-update add elogind boot

usw.

Doch was passiert?

rc-update -- Befehl unbekannt

Was habe ich übersehen bzw. zu welchem Paket gehört rc-update?

Danke im voraus für Hilfe.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. es ist eine unstable-Installation - aber nicht systemd

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo ManfredB,

/sbin/rc-update stammt aus dem Paket sys-apps/openrc

und sollte normal eigentlich da sein, sofern installiert.

Puh ja, aber gute Frage, teste doch bitte mal mit kompletter Pfadangabe, also zb 

```
/sbin/rc-update add elogind boot

/sbin/rc-update add dbus default
```

 Gibt es damit eine eventuell hilfreiche Fehlermeldung?

----------

## ManfredB

Tausend Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich war schon auf der Suche in /var/log/emerge.log, ob ich eventuell irgendeinen Fehler entdecken konnte.

Das war aber nicht so.

Nun weiß ich wenigstens, in welchem Paket rc-update steckt.

Das werde ich sobald wie möglich testen, im Moment läuft in einem anderen System gerad ein längeres Update.

Wenn das fertig ist, melde ich mich wieder.

Liebe Grüße

Manfred

P.S. noch etwas ist mir aufgefallen in meiner stable-Version:

ist es korrekt, daß in /etc ein Verzeichnis /systemd vorhanden ist?

Ich habe zwar überhaupt keine Probleme in stable, aber in der unstable-Version ist dasselbe Verzeichnis /etc/systemd

vorhanden, was mich zu der Befürchtung gebracht hat, daß ich da einen Kardinal-Fehler gemacht haben könnte,

Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung, denn in systemd gibt es meines Wissens openrc nicht - oder liege ich da falsch?

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe nun den Fehler gefunden:

openrc war nicht installiert, ich habe es also installieren wollen,

doch dann kam ein Problem mit blocking:

```

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.99  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/openrc-0.43.3  USE="ncurses netifrc pam unicode -audit -bash -debug -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -sysv-utils" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/netifrc-0.7.3 

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/sysvinit ("sys-apps/sysvinit" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-248.3)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/sysvinit-2.99:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6[selinux?] (>=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6) required by (sys-apps/openrc-0.43.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="ncurses netifrc pam unicode -audit -bash -debug -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -sysv-utils" ABI_X86="(64)"

  (sys-apps/systemd-248.3-1:0/2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/systemd required by (virtual/tmpfiles-0-r1-1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

```

Also ist systemd installiert. Nun habe ich es einfach deinstalliert, doch dann kam die Aufforderung zu rebuild:

```

 emerge --unmerge sys-apps/systemd

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

!!! 'sys-apps/systemd' (virtual/dev-manager) is part of your system profile.

!!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.

 sys-apps/systemd

    selected: 248.3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: =sys-apps/systemd-248.3

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/systemd-248.3...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: sys-apps/systemd-248.3

 *  - /lib64/libudev.so.1

 *  - /lib64/libudev.so.1.7.1

 *      used by /bin/findmnt (sys-apps/util-linux-2.37)

 *      used by /bin/lsblk (sys-apps/util-linux-2.37)

 *      used by /lib/udev/hid2hci (net-wireless/bluez-5.58-r1)

 *      used by 41 other files

 *  - /lib64/libsystemd.so.0

 *  - /lib64/libsystemd.so.0.31.0

 *      used by /lib64/liblvm2app.so.2.2 (sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.188)

 *      used by /lib64/liblvm2cmd.so.2.02 (sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.188)

 *      used by /lib64/libprocps.so.8.0.3 (sys-process/procps-3.3.17)

 *      used by 30 other files

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

```

```

emerge --ask @preserved-rebuild

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/vlc-3.0.14 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/libblockdev-2.25 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19_p5 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libgudev-234 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libinput-1.18.0 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.2-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-frameworks/solid-5.82.0 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/systemd-248.3  USE="acl gcrypt hwdb kmod lz4 pam pcre (policykit) resolvconf seccomp (split-usr) sysv-utils zstd -apparmor -audit -build -cgroup-hybrid -cryptsetup -curl -dns-over-tls -elfutils -gnuefi -homed -http -idn -importd -lzma -nat -pkcs11 -pwquality -qrcode -repart (-selinux) -static-libs -test -tpm -vanilla -xkb" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtcore-5.15.2-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.12.20-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] app-crypt/p11-kit-0.23.22 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-process/procps-3.3.17 

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.31-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/smartmontools-7.2 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.37 

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-2.3.3_p2 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/polkit-0.119 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libusb-1.0.24-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.11 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kwin-5.21.5 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.21.5 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/ksystemlog-21.04.1 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.21.5 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/dhcpcd-9.4.0-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.7.0 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/usbutils-013-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/bluez-5.58-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/modemmanager-1.16.6 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.188 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udisks-2.9.2-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.6 

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/system-config-printer-1.5.15 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.55 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/sddm-0.18.1-r3 

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/pulseaudio-13.0-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/networkmanager-1.30.4 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

```

Also kann es nur sein, daß in der Kernel-Kofiguration systemd aktiviert ist.

Ich habe nun per genkernel genau das getan, systemd auszuschalten, bin gespannt,

ob ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

Manfred,

huh nein, das Init-System einfach so mit --unmerge (-C) deinstallieren ist wahrscheinlich keine gute Idee, denn ohne wird vermutlich nicht mehr viel funktionieren.

Nutze für Deinstallationen doch bitte --depclean (-c), das prüft auch die reverse deps, und macht nichts kaputt :)

Noch eine andere verrückte Idee: Prüfe doch bitte auch noch mal ob wirklich das richtige System gebootet wird, prüfe in der Bootloader-Config ob root= wirklich auf das gewünschte Wurzelverzeichnis / zeigt.

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe extra grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg noch einmal durchgeführt.

Aber ich werde die UUIDs überprüfen.

Sie stimmen korrekt überein.

Wenn ich das nun alles übersehe, bleibt mir vielleicht nichts anderes übrig als eine Neuinstallation.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Christian99

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was habe ich übersehen bzw. zu welchem Paket gehört rc-update?
> 
> 

 

es gibt app-portage/pfl, das hat eine datenbank mit dateien die es in gentoo so geben kann,

wenn das installiert ist, kann man das hier sehen:

```
e-file rc-update

[I] app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp

        Available Versions:     20140911

        Last Installed Ver:     20190211(Do 19 Dez 2019 01:14:57 CET)

        Homepage:               https://gitweb.gentoo.org/proj/gentoo-bashcomp.git/

        Description:            Gentoo-specific bash command-line completions (emerge, ebuild, equery, etc)

        Matched Files:          /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/rc-update; /usr/share/bash-completion/rc-update;

 *  sys-apps/openrc

        Available Versions:     0.11.8 0.23.1 0.28 0.34.9 0.34.11 0.38.3 0.38.3-r1 0.41.2 0.42.1 0.42.1-r1 0.43 0.43.1 0.43.2 0.43.3 9999

        Homepage:               https://github.com/openrc/openrc/

        Description:            OpenRC manages the services, startup and shutdown of a host

        Matched Files:          /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/rc-update; /sbin/rc-update;

```

wenn du ein system hast, auf dem eine datei installiert ist, und du rausfinden willst zu welchen paket die datei gehört, hilft equery aus app-portage/gentoolkit:

```
equery belongs /bin/bash

 * Searching for /bin/bash ...

app-shells/bash-5.1_p8 (/bin/bash)

```

----------

## ManfredB

Vielen Dank für diese Hinweise.

Durch eure Hilfe lerne ich immer mehr dazu, was mich sehr freut,

ich bin zwar kein Schuljunge mehr, aber ein interessierter alter Mann,

der in seinem Ruhestand gerne etwas dazulernt.

In diesem Sinne

liebe Grüße von

Manfred

----------

## Erdie

Ich glaube hier sind so einige nicht mehr ganz so jung  :Wink: 

----------

